
Zuckerberg Talks Privacy, “The Social Network” on “60 Minutes” [video] - michaelnovati
http://mashable.com/2010/12/05/mark-zuckerberg-60-minutes-interview/
======
sahaj
direct link to interview:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXHHtBAByUQ> [part 1]

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1znhVrb8Yek> [part 2]

~~~
csytan
I'm really hating Youtube's ads.

A pre-roll commercial is almost as annoying as 20 seconds of buffering in
RealPlayer 10 years ago. Couple that with the mandatory re-showing of the same
ad when I try to skip forward, it's a piss poor user experience in 2010.

------
trustfundbaby
I was excited to watch this, but the whole time I was thinking ... "What an
incredible advert for facebook's new profile pages launch".

I didn't learn one single thing new that I didn't know about facebook or
Zuckerberg before ... except that he took his entire company out to see 'The
Social Network'

60 minutes got played like a banjo.

------
extension
They editorialized and dumbed the story down to a fairy tale, and made
Zuckerberg look like a childish fool. Why oh why would anyone voluntarily be
on this show?

EDIT: At least they did in 2008.. apparently I'm watching the old interview.
I'd like to see the new one if it's available on a working video site.

~~~
jackfoxy
I just caught the new 60 Minutes segment by accident. I think I saw the whole
thing. It's always fascinating to listen to Zuckerberg. Having said that the
segment as a whole was pretty superficial and came off more as a promo for
Facebook's new format rolling out tomorrow.

------
aberkowitz
I'm always upset when I watch tech company interviews on TV expecting them to
cater to me - someone who keeps up to date on technology news, instead of a
general audience that isn't as knowledgeable.

~~~
grourk
I find it healthy and refreshing to take a step back frequently and look at
these things from such a perspective. Like, say the perspective of your
parents. I think it's that kind of reflection which helps make businesses like
Facebook and entrepreneurs like Zuckerberg successful.

